
OpenAirplane: Finally, a Zipcar-Style Service for Airplanes - webology
http://mashable.com/2013/06/17/openairplane/
======
sdfjkl
I hate when I check out a new service and it completely ignores that other
continent I happen to live on.

------
JHof
This could give a much needed boost to a sleepy part of the aviation industry.

